# Audi A3 Oettinger Body Kit



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

We have one full Oettinger body kit for the Audi A3. It was ordered for a customer, and he decided he didn't want it as soon as it was delivered to us. We need to get rid of this. It's over $3,300 retail, we are selling it at $2,900. Call me if you are intrested. 
Looks like this.


----------

